# Any African Pygmy HedgeHog keepers around 'ere?



## Tommy123

Hi just post your pics here and stories and advice about your African Pygmy HedgeHog's!:2thumb: Thanks: victory:


----------



## Tommy123

Any????


----------



## Fiw666

hey, not a keeper but have worked with them in the past


----------



## Tommy123

Cool! Did you breed them or something?


----------



## spyro1987

Oh i would love a african pygmy hedgehog, tried to get one but had no luck


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

i have two there so cutee and there not verry active in the day but realy good fun at night....


----------



## Tommy123

so what time do the start getting active??


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

well when it starts to get dark or the lights are off or in my case when you put their food down there so loving i love my 2......


----------



## yasminj1996

There might b some on ebay :L

this one i found on the internet it is so cute 
i am thinkin about gettin 1 now but will my cats attack it if i let it walk about ? x


----------



## Tommy123

If there is, report it  No live animals, except snails fish and some others I think. Post a thread in 'Other Pets & Exotics - not everyone looks here. And you would keep it in a cage, and only let it out on supervision


----------



## yasminj1996

Preloved | gorgeous female african pygmy hedgehog for sale in Norwich, Norfolk, UK thomas take a look at this .... 
x  x


----------



## yasminj1996

^_^ click the link  x


----------

